# Why are so many people obsessed with celebrities?



## Gael (Mar 27, 2014)

What in your opinion, is the reason for this increasing obsession with the cult of celebrity in our culture?


----------



## Falcon (Mar 27, 2014)

Bathing in the reflected glamour.  Envy   Nothing better to do.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 27, 2014)

They don't have a life of their own.


----------



## Gael (Mar 27, 2014)

All viable reasons and I would add that the type of intense media coverage in recent years has created even more interest.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 27, 2014)

This amazes me, too, and I'm concerned that it even enters my mind.  Perhaps . . . admiring someone talented, successful, heroic and otherwise terrific is natural.  Manufactured celebrity is something else altogether.  In either case the drooling, fawning, scraping and bowing idol worship is disgusting.  The creeps who actually believe in their own plastic godlike existence need that shaggy red carpet pulled right out from under 'em.  For me, I guess the only solution is to ignore it the best I can.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Mar 27, 2014)

It's a land of plenty, yet so many remain unfulfilled ...

If they're looking for purpose to life and the purpose of life, they won't find it there.


----------



## Gael (Mar 27, 2014)

That Guy said:


> This amazes me, too, and I'm concerned that it even enters my mind.  Perhaps . . . admiring someone talented, successful, heroic and otherwise terrific is natural.  Manufactured celebrity is something else altogether.  In either case the drooling, fawning, scraping and bowing idol worship is disgusting.  The creeps who actually believe in their own plastic godlike existence need that shaggy red carpet pulled right out from under 'em.  For me, I guess the only solution is to ignore it the best I can.



And it's big, big business with the industries involved bringing in billions all fueled by this idolization and imitative behaviour of it's followers.


----------



## Gael (Mar 27, 2014)

Knightofalbion said:


> It's a land of plenty, yet so many remain unfulfilled ...
> 
> If they're looking for purpose to life and the purpose of life, they won't find it there.



Oh, and try to tell them that. They believe it's what life is all about.:sunglass:


----------



## Falcon (Mar 27, 2014)

Don't forget sports.  Same thing with them too.


----------



## Amethyst1 (Apr 11, 2014)

1. Celebrities are usually beautiful or handsome and some people wish to gaze at them,
get their pictures. It's an aesthetic thing.
2. Some fans have shallow lives and or have no one so great looking in their lives
3. Fans want to know what the real celebrity is like, away from the cameras.
They are curious about their private lives after watching their on air sides.
Some people even want to see where they are buried! (Hence the FindaGrave site.)


----------



## RCynic (Apr 11, 2014)

Good question. I'm actually quite proud of how many celebrities I don't recognize when they're being interviewed, or on some magazine. The thing that has always bothered me about so many of them is that they equate celebrity status with expertise on so much else they really know nothing about. I don't understand why the media seeks their opinion on anything, as if it was more valuable than Joe Blow on the street. I realize they are not all that way but there are too many for my taste and I prefer to tune them out.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 12, 2014)

"I'm famous and self-important!  How dare you take my picture!!!  Bow down and celebrate my existence!"


----------

